# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Dreams occuring in the same place, every night

## CourtingTheUnknown

Anyone have experience with this?  

I'll do my best to explain what I'm dealing with.  

I have dreams that seem to occur in the same place, almost nightly.  And by the same place, I don't mean in a house, or in a bush.  They happen in differance locations throughout this place.  I might have a dream one night where I can't find my car in a parkinglot, but it's the same parkinglot I've parked in before for some reason.  In another dream, I might be driving by that same parkinglot heading to another differant destination, but its the same parkinglot I lost my car in the night before. 

It's really hard to explain without typing a book, but imagine a map of a maybe state-size area that you have dreams about differant things in differant places, but always somewhere on that map.  

It isn't all dreams, everynight.  It doesn't happen every night, either.  My dream recall is pretty good, I consider myself a semi-experienced lucid dreamer, so my regular dream recall is important to keep myself aware of the dreamstate etc.  But, in maybe 3 or 4 dreams a night, it happens once or twice every 2 or 3 days, and it's STRONG.  

I can keep going about this, but the basic premise is, differant dreams in differing parts of the same location.  Or locations in a bigger area, the word "location" is almost too general to describe each dream. 

Just fishing for similar experiences.

----------


## ElizVanZee

Dreams which contain a specific image but one which can be found in different locations in following dreams do carry a meaning. 

When the main image is carried over to other dreams, it makes the idea the image represents seem like a positive idea (because it is just an identical copy of the previous one). Yet by placing the image in a different location each time, the location is shown as being not really a positive one. What this means then, is that there is no one place or any positive place for the idea represented by the image. There is no place or appropriateness for the image.

Using the parking lot example, the parking lot would imply that you see a place or time to cease using a particular rationale or philosophy that you have been using. Finding that same parking lot in very different locations would be saying that there is really no appropriateness for ceasing to use that rationale.

----------


## internet

I found this post by doing a search for "same place in dreams" -- I have dreams in the same place, too! And I always think of it like a map, because it's basically a city or something that I spend a lot of my dreams in. I think it is interesting and wonder if this place is an amalgamation of everywhere I've ever been or representative of a place I've never seen! So, I just had to register to say this, because it's so strange!  :Shades wink:

----------

